# [Italian NR] 58.25 Megaminx solve Mariano D'Imperio



## x-colo-x (Mar 8, 2011)

Done at Milan cube open 2011


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 8, 2011)

Who? Nice solve, and yay for fast cubers randomly appearing.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Mar 9, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Who? Nice solve, and yay for fast cubers randomly appearing.


 
ikr!


----------

